

Teddy – a client side templating engine done right - jaequery
https://github.com/kethinov/teddy

======
coreymgilmore
Definitely seems simpler than the {{ }} and other over-zealous and cryptic
templating engines. I do question the general support for yet another
templating engine though and the overall power of Teddy. I will have to give
it a try once.

